
Develop Lisp applications using the Cusp Eclipse plug-in - nickb
http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/library/os-eclipse-lispcusp/index.html?ca=drs-
======
zandorg
I have to agree - this hardly makes any sense. I can't figure out if there's a
REPL window, and "howdy ho" sounds ludicrously informal.

------
cellis
those who know don't care. those who care, don't know.

------
edu
but... why?!

